# Miniature breeders



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would check with the PCA in the area you are looking to purchase, and they are typically good resources for referrals. You will get many opinions on breeders (good and bad) so I guess I would start with the PCA and perhaps if you narrow it down to a couple, some of the members here may have had experience with them to help you decide. Good Luck!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Check with Marion at Timari...she's in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's our breeder ShowCase Miniature Poodles - WELCOME! 

Super helpful and nice. Puppies coming in late April


----------



## cheribeth (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you guys for you responses. Sorry it took me so long to get back. My pc was acting up and my phone doesn't like to load these pages for some reason.

I started with the two poodle clubs here and the referral folks sent emails. I heard back from three and two have not had what I was looking for so far but were great and one of them well let's just say multi color may as well have been a 4 letter word.

I have actually talked to Jennifer at Showcase recently. I really like her.

I'll check the other and I will keep looking. Right this moment I have even started talking to a lady in the Midwest and she has what is looking to be a promising litter and another one I'm very interested in due in July. I guess a plane trip could be in my future. 

I guess that's a start for now! Thank you!


----------



## Sunbeam (May 8, 2014)

Cheribeth, I am also looking for a mini breeder. I live in the midwest. Would you mind sharing the name and location of the breeder who will have pups in July?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Shiann Poodless, Myrtle Beach NC. AnnMarie shows AKC & UKC. Now she likes her solids. Her daughter has a Phantom & on occasion has a Phantom for sale. I might breed my Phantom to this stud? Showcases has a Red that is 1 of AnnMarie's breedings. I currently groom a pup of AnnMarie's as well. I will have to get back to you on the breeder in Kitty Hawk NC, the kennel name slips my mind. J do though remember 1 of her males CH. Priceless Hidden Treasure, his pedigree is on Poodle Pedigree. Forever Poodles in Florida breeds all 3 sizes. My 2 Toys have lineage to her line of Toys. 

Sorry I cannot be more help I like the Oversized Toys the best.


----------



## Starwolf (Jun 9, 2014)

Sunbeam said:


> Cheribeth, I am also looking for a mini breeder. I live in the midwest. Would you mind sharing the name and location of the breeder who will have pups in July?


Where are you located, if you don't mind? And are you looking for a certain color or anything? Just wondering. I really want to get into showing and breeding myself, but doing a lot of research into it at the moment.

~Starwolf~


----------



## Sunbeam (May 8, 2014)

I'm in Fargo ND


----------



## Picnic (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry this thread petered out. i'm having a hard time finding a quality Mini in NC, SC area. i have recommendations from the Central Carolina Poodle Club who have given me Standard contacts over the years. I can't believe there are not more Mini breeders with web sites, some way to contact. I do require appropriate health info, want pups socialized with family or in home, but this pup will be spayed or neutered, never shown. I've had beautiful boys and girls with correct conformation and could have been shown but had no interest though I did attend several big shows with breeders of our 4th and 5th (we have our 6th Standard now). There have to be breeders that have pups or will and will add me to a list once I determine we have a good fit.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Are you looking for Solid or Multicolor ?Shiann Poodles is in Myrtle Beach SC- solids & Reds is her passion now. Ethel is close to Kittyhawk & has solid & Multi Champions in both Registries. I will be breeding a litter of Phantoms my Toy #2 UKC CH. & a Phantom out of Champion lineage of Toy Red Lines & Black Mini lines. Stud is a Service dog & litter should be smart but more mellow than what I am used too. Mini litter born in Texas out of the #1 Multicolor in 2013.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Marion at Timari has beautiful browns. her sire is gorgeous.


----------

